# Small game and hog hunting with Air Rifles



## ssh (Aug 17, 2016)

Just want to see how many of ya'll out there hunt with air rifles on WMA's and how much success everyone has had. Thanks


----------



## Cleankill47 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been hunting with an air rifle since I was 12. Never on a WMA though. Use good camo and a call this time of year to get them barking and on your side of the trees.


----------



## scott stokes (Aug 20, 2016)

I have done some air rifle hunting on WMA


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 14, 2016)

I've never done any WMA hunting with my air rifle, but years ago this RWS model 36 has bagged a bunch of squirrels, a few bunnies, crows, and assorted other creatures great and small (well, just "small" actually).


----------



## Agent (Oct 19, 2016)

I used to carry a Crossman air pistol to the deer stand with me to reduce squirrel activity with very little noise.  You get funny looks coming back into camp with a squirrel strapped to the back of the 4-wheeler.


----------

